# PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?



## CooperManiac (12. März 2016)

*PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Hallo,
war hier schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs, melde mich wegen einem Problem mal wieder zurück.
Habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass mein Rechner unter großer Last (Spiele), sofort ausgeht, d.h. kein Bluescreen etc. Machmal bleibt er aus, machmal startet we von allein neu.
Hatte erst die Grafikkarte im Verdacht, und hab diese dann mit MSI Kombuster getestet. Alles lief problemlos, GPU Temps waren bei max 80 Grad, CPU Temps bei 42 Grad.

Dann habe ich mit FurMark getestet, das Ergebnis war, dass der Rechner wie zB bei BF Bad Company 2 SOFORT nach dem Ladebildschirm ausgeht.

Mein System:

Coolermaster V550 (wurde mir damals hier empfohlen)
Core 2 Quad Q9550
4x 2GB Ram ddr2 800
EVGA GTX 570 SC
Gigabyte GA- P35 .... Mainboard

Kann es sein, das mein Netzteil defekt ist, müsste ja eigentlich genug Leistung haben.
Oder auf was zeigen die Symptome, Officebetrieb funktioniert tadellos.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, vielen Dank schonmal. 

PS: Hoffe ich hab hier den richtigen Thread erwischt


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Was für ein Netzteil ist das genau?


----------



## CooperManiac (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

550 Watt Cooler Master VS Series Modular 80+ Gold

Bin nicht so der Experte, dachte mir es klingt eher nach Überlast, wenn der PC plötzlich abstürzt, als nach Grafikkarte oder Ram.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Das Netzteil reicht normaler Weise problemlos.
Könnte auch am Board liegen.


----------



## CooperManiac (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Das Mainboard kann man wohl nur durch Austausch testen.
Kann die Graka noch in Frage kommen?
Komischerweise funktioniert alles beim MSI Kombuster GPU Test. Die GPU Auslastung liegt bei 99%.
Ist FurMark nochmal eine Nummer härter, oder warum kackt er sofort ab, schwarzer Bildschirm.

Achja, ganz vergessen: Spiele ich BF beispielsweise mit niedriger Auflösung und low Einstellung, funktioniert es, ebenfalls bei Counter Strike Source.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Dann kann es durchaus auch an der Grafikkarte liegen. Da müsstest du sie mal in einem anderen Rechner testen.


----------



## CooperManiac (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Da hab ich leider kein Möglichkeit zu testen 
Hätte gegebenenfalls noch Garantie auf das Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Das kannst du ja mal pauschal umtauschen. 
Frag mich aber nicht, wie lange du auf das Ersatzgerät warten musst.


----------



## CooperManiac (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Mhmm ja ist blöd. Kann die Karte eventuell in ein paar Wochen beim Kumpel testen. Ich hab her noch eine Nvidia 8600gt liegen, aber die ist vom Stromverbrauch her ja ne andere Welt, die hat nicht mal nen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss


----------



## CooperManiac (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

550w for GTX 570? - AnandTech Forums

Hier sieht man die Power-Consumption für das Ganze System bei FurMark. Bei der GTX 570 sind 450Watt :0. Ist schon sehr knapp irgendwie.
Ich guck mir heut Abend noch mal die Stecker und Pins an.


----------



## CooperManiac (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Also ich hab nochmal getestet. Wenn CS Source spiele und die FPS auf 60 locke, spielt es sich ohne Probleme. Habe dann vsync ausgemacht, um die Graka mal zu fordern, nach 3-4 min. ist der Pc dann ohne Vorwarnung abgestürzt und wieder von allein neu gestartet.
Stelle das hier nochmal in den Graka Thread.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Hast du ein Strommessgerät zur Verfügung?


----------



## CooperManiac (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

So ein stink normales, ja hab ich.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Einfach mal messen, ob sich ermitteln lässt, bei welcher Leistungsaufnahme der Rechner ausgeht und ob sich dass dann an einem Wert reproduzieren lässt.


----------



## CooperManiac (13. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Hab da im Moment nicht die Zeit dafür, die Kenntnis, muss ich gestehen, fehlt mir diesbezüglich auch.
Werde das Netzteil wohl reklamieren müssen. Ich hoffe mal, daran liegt es. RAM kann ich jetzt auch eindeutig ausschließen, habe noch ein anderes Kit getestet.
Werden die das Netzteil testen und ggf reparieren oder bekomm ich sofort ein neues?
Mein Modell gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr zu kaufen, wurde wohl durch die VS-Series ersetzt.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Ich dachte, du hast ein VS?


----------



## CooperManiac (13. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Ups, da war der Link falsch. Ist das hier: Cooler Master: V55  Semi-Modular


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Das ist noch mal besser als das VS.


----------



## CooperManiac (14. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Ich überprüfe jetzt nochmal alle Stecker, nicht nur die der Grafikkarte und wenn ich nichts finde dann wegschicken?

Warum ist das Netzteil besser?


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Die Schaltung und die Komponenten sind besser.
Normaler Weise müsstest du einen Vor Ort Austausch Service haben. Da solltest du mal nachschauen, du kriegst das neue Netzteil dann nach Hause geliefert.
Einfach mal bei Cooler Master anrufen und nachfragen. Seriennummer bereit halten.


----------



## CooperManiac (14. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Bei dem ATX Stecker fehlt ein Kabel, auf dem Mainboard ist der Pin vorhanden. Das neuerdings ein Steckplatz frei ist, ist wohl normal, mein altes Netzteil hatte alle belegt.

Dachte auch, ich hätte diesen Austauschservice, aber meine Seriennummer ist nicht gelistet.

V-Series Replacement Service - Cooler Master

Ich habe RS-550-AMAA-G1


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt bei Spielen ab, Netzteil defekt?*

Ja, der eine Pin fehlt, das ist normal.


----------

